# Arrogant Bastard Ale Clones



## yankee brewer (11/11/03)

TastyBrew presents... 
Arrogant Bastard Clone
A clone of Stone Brew's Arrogant Bastard
Submitted by Rob Hudson on 11 Feb 2003 01:40 PM (PST) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ingredients

11.5 pounds pale two-row malt
1.5 pounds crystal 120
1.25 oz chinook pellets (12.5 aa%) (15.6 AAUs) @ 90 min
1.0 oz chinook pellets (12.5 AAUs) @ 30 min
0.5 oz chinook pellets (6.25 AAUs) @ flame out
1 tsp Irish moss
White Labs WLP007 or WLP001 (English Ale Yeast)
Preparation
Place crushed grains in water and steep at 155 degrees for 60 minutes. Boil for 90 minutes, adding the hops according to schedule. Add Irish Moss last 5 minutes of the boil. Cool wort and pitch yeast. Primary ferment at about 68 F for 7 to 10 days. Secondary fermentation optional.

Specifics
Style Strong Ale 
Recipe Type All Grain 
Batch Size 5 gallons 
Original Gravity 1.074 
Final Gravity 1.018 
Boiling Time 90 minutes 
Primary Fermentation Glass, ~ 68 F, 7-10 days 
Secondary Fermentation optional 
Other Specifics 75 IBUs, about 7% abv. 


Comments
Aging will mellow the Bastard so drink it young if you want to prove your worth.

This recipe was compiled from various sources of AB clones.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TastyBrew Recipe Location: http://www.tastybrew.com/brews/view/40


----------



## jayse (11/11/03)

hi yankee brewer welcome to aussie home brewer.
i would like to see the price of getting the bastards sent here.
anyway the arogant bastard looks like quite a simple recipe.


----------



## kook (11/11/03)

jayse said:


> hi yankee brewer welcome to aussie home brewer.
> i would like to see the price of getting the bastards sent here.
> anyway the arogant bastard looks like quite a simple recipe.


 It works out to around 40-60 USD in shipping costs for a 6 pack of beer to australia with USPS  Keeps going up as you add more weight too 

I'm trying to get 12 beers sent over (some big IPAS and RIS's) by a friend in the US, but I'm still working out whether its worth spending that much..


----------



## joecast (12/11/03)

getting any sort of beer sent by mail from the US is pretty expensive to say the least. i have even looked at some australian "beer of the month" clubs, since the selection here is pretty limited and even those are a bit high on the $$.


----------



## yankee brewer (12/11/03)

I know this is a simple recipie, but I have yet to try it and compare it to the real McCoy. I plan to brew a few of these Bastard clones and tweak one of them to get it as close as I can so you blokes can try it-- or a reasonable fax. I found another that looks a little better. We'll see. My next batch is going to be a Czech Pilsner. The weather here is turning cold and I can lager outside without taking up valuable room in my beer fridge! In any case, the process of perfecting a Bastard clone could take months anyway and I'll have to suffer through drinking gallons and gallons of beer :chug:  . It will be tough, but for you guys, I'll make it through somehow


----------



## yankee brewer (12/11/03)

jayse said:


> i would like to see the price of getting the bastards sent here.


 Check out my post under "double bastard"-- it is muy expensivo.


----------



## jayse (12/11/03)

this recipe here looks like a ripper.
i'll just post the pdf.
iam not sure if we are even aloud to post the recipes since they belong to a comercial company but anyway here is HBA bastard. 

View attachment Arrogant_BastardAG.pdf


----------



## big d (12/11/03)

thanx jayse
another one for my collection


----------



## yankee brewer (15/12/03)

Damn, this new color scheme looks like baby squeeze! I liked the blue much better. Anyhoo, I'm off to try my hand at devising a Double Bastard clone. Here is the first prototype incase any of you blokes want to try it on you own, having no idea if it is anything close to DB. However, even if it misses the mark by a few miles, I will guarantee that it will be an amazing, mind blowing, high gravity, high body, high alcohol, high hops, balls-out, no-holds-barred beer that will warm your heart and melt your mind. This much I know. Does it taste like DB??? I have no idea and after a couple of pints of this monster I probably wont care one iota.

(Sorry mates, this whole deal is in pounds, ounces and stupid crap like that. I hate SAE and I love the beauty and simplicity of the Metric system-- but when it comes to formulating beer, I stick to waht I have been raised with and convert later)

10 gallon batch!!!!!!

Grist:

30 pounds Marris Otter
2 pounds 60 degree lovabond crystal (caramel) malt
2 pounds flaked barley
2 pounds wheat malt
2 pounds 40 degree lovabond crystal (caramel) malt

mash in at 160, hold mash at 156 (Farenheight) for one hour using .75 L (liter, quart-- whatever. Too little difference to matter) H2O per Pound (2.2 kilos per pound). So roughly 28.5 Liters H2O. Yes, it is a thick mash, but can you fit 38 pounds of grist in your mash tun with 38 L of water? Hats off to your setup if you can. Mine ain't that big so I'm going with a Belgian style thick mash.

Sparge with 168 degree H2O to collect wort up to 12 gallons or until runoff falls below 1.010 SG-- Don't want to collect tannins. 

Boil 60 min.

Hop additions:
12 HBUs Fuggles (British)
8 HBUs Saaz
60 min.

40 Min:
8 HBUs Saaz

20 min:
8 HBU Saaz

last 3 to 5 min and during wort chill:
2 ounces German Hallertauer

Pitch with AT LEAST 33 grams Safeale S04 (Whitbread).

OG should be around 1.100 to1.120 depending on the efficiency of your system. Personally, I'm not brewing this monster beer till next week so I don't even know.

From what I can figure, terminal gravity should be around 1.030-- Is that malty enough for you mates?

I'm going to call this "Senile Senator Ale" in dishonor of Robert C. Byrd, the moronic boob senator from my state, who damned near makes me embarassed to be a yank. Oh well I said damned near!! If any of you get CSPAN, watch for this buffoon and you'll see what I mean. Then again, why would you get CSPAN??? Trust me, He's an ass.
This beer is going to cost me $100.00 USD for ingredients alone for 10 US gallons. Thats a lot of $$ for a 10 gal batch. A beer of 1.060 usually costs me $65. Like I said... Monster beer!!! :blink: :chug:


----------



## jayse (15/12/03)

your malt and hops much cost you a heap.
we could make that with australian ale malt for almost half that in aussie dollars.
Marris otter is twice the price though i would just go with a aussie traditional ale malt.

you use HBU'S over there alot it seems most of us here don't use home brew units we all stick to IBU.
No reason just how most of us learnt.


Cheers Jayse
will be trying something like this sooner or later.


----------



## yankee brewer (16/12/03)

Well gang, I just placed my order at williamsbrewing.com. Here is a copy of the bill:
SKU Items in Basket Qty. Price Ext. Price 
H08 6 OZ SAAZ PELLETS 1 $5.00 $5.00 
H21 6 OZ MITTELFRUEH PELLET 1 $5.00 $5.00 
H45 6 OZ UK FUGGLE PELLET 1 $7.00 $7.00 
M43 1 LB 40L CRYSTAL CRUSHED 2 $1.80 $3.60 
M50 1 LB FLAKED BARLEY 2 $1.75 $3.50 
M52 1 LB. AMERICAN WHEAT MALT CRUSH.. 2 $1.85 $3.70 
M74 1 LB 60L CRYSTAL CRUSHED 2 $1.80 $3.60 
MD6 5 LBS. CRISP MARIS OTTER CRUSHE.. 6 $8.75 $52.50 
Y23 SAFALE S04 DRY ALE YEAST 4 $1.65 $6.60 
ZONE B SHIPPING $9.50 
Total: $100.00 

Some things you have to order more than you really need. I won't use all of the hops and I'll just dump them in with like varieties, vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer. I generally do the same with malt, etc. Then just take inventory before I order the ingredients for another batch to see if I have any leftovers I can use.

As far as the cost goes-- I believe in using only the finest. I can get USA grown hops and malt much cheaper, or at least somewhat cheaper. I have brewed somewhere near 1000 gallons of my secret pale ale-- I call it "Grateful Pale Ale". I'm a Deadhead and I designed and brewed that beer to travel with me to the shows. Its a (how do you say in Oz??? bonzer???) balls out beer choc full of malt and hops with a good kick and thick body-- anyhoo I tried many different malts, hops from different parts of the world etc (USA Hallertau are damn good, but I still use German-- they're slightly better) and I settled on good ol' Marris Otter as my pale malt of choice. Expensive, yes but worth every penny. I once had a finance professor who was fond of saying, "You can't make chicken salad out of chicken sh*t!". I concur with his colorful expression. 

I should brew by Friday. I figure a week for the ferm, a week to clarify, rack it into the kegs, gass it up, bla bla bla-- I predict positing tasting notes in about three weeks. Then the revision process starts. If any of you guys are planning on holiday here, stop by and have a pint!


----------



## GMK (16/12/03)

Jayse,

If the company is overseas - USA you might have problems importing the hops...

Customs does not like it.
Every one i know who has tried this - has been told no...

Good Luck.


----------



## jayse (16/12/03)

hey, that was yankee brewer the last post not me.
iam with you yankee on only using the very best. Our local pale ale malt is very very good our main malt supplier to the whole country serves the craft brewing industry very well.


anyway why safale yankee? I think that tends to suck the life out of my beer.

Cheers 'not ordering any ingredients from overseas, Jayse'


----------



## yankee brewer (20/12/03)

Well, I chose safeale s04 because it is derived from the Whitbread yeast strain. I use the WYEAST 1098 strain in several of my beers and I like the fruity profile and high attenuation (Ill need the high attenuation in this beast) I've not used this dry yeast before but even if it tries to "suck the life out of" my beer, it will have a hard battle to fight in order to suck the life out of this beer (O.G. 1.11 or 1.12). I normally use liquid cultures but I am trying to get away from it when I can-- such as with a huge beer or a dark beer that will hide certain imperfections-- for cost savings and convenience. If however, I find that it negatively impacts the quality of the beer, I will be forced to culture liquid. I contemplated using Danstar Nottingham or Windsor but the flavor profile is a bit too clean and they both flocculate too quickly to properly attenuate this beer-- did I mention it is a MONSTER??? Another candidate was good 'ol Glenbrew. If the safeale fails to live up to my needs, I'll try the Glenbrew before going to liquid.


----------



## yankee brewer (21/12/03)

Ingredients are here. I'm brewing on Monday.


----------



## yankee brewer (24/12/03)

Well, I began brewing at 11:30 AM and finished at 12:00 midnight, The mash was so thick that it clogged my false bottom-- So I'll drill more holes and cut more slots before the next batch. After collecting 10 gallons of sweet wort the gravity was still at 1.050, So I collected another 5 gallons at which point the gravity was still at 1.020! So I said to myself-- screw this 15 gal. is plenty. After a vigorous 2 hour boil under high heat and with the lid completely removed from the kettle, I began the hop additions. During this 3 hour boil I periodically poured in some of the 3rd 5 gallon pail to make up for evaporation. Starting gravity turned out to be 1.100. Now 14 hours and 20 minutes after the yeast was pitched the kraeusen is still climbing and so I rigged blowoff tubes to both 6.5 gallon fermenters. Oh boy-- I may not be worthy of this beer! Just kidding. You have to see this.


----------



## yankee brewer (24/12/03)

blowoff:


----------



## Doc (24/12/03)

*AWESOME*

YB, does your digital camera have a movie mode ?
If so that a couple of short little movies of the fermentation showing the blowoff tube going nuts and post them up here.

Looking forward to hearing about the taste test when it is ready.

We're all not worthy  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/12/03)

You can import hops, no probs, as long as they are pellet or plug. you won't be able to import whole hops

You can import malt too

Once AQIS told me some malts I was importing were grains not malt "because the acrospire had not come though the top of the grains" don't put up with this shit! Just make sure your supplier includes details of the malt with the package.

Way expensive, though

Jovial Monk


----------



## yankee brewer (24/12/03)

Regrettably Doc, My camera is a geniune P.O.S. and I count myself lucky when I get it to work at all.

In any case, I got home from work to find that the vessel I chose for blow off was totally inadequate. There was sticky hoppy, crusty foam all over the floor. So now I set up a 5 gallon bucket with 2 gallons of H2O in it. That should hold it. You should see the volume and ferocity of crap being expelled from those fermenters. Its damned near violent. I cant wait to taste it!


----------



## Doc (24/12/03)

Bugger. That would make for one awesome home movie  

Skotrat had a good little 15 sec movie of one of their high gravity beer comps beers going nuts with a blow off tube sending out huge bubbles every second a while back. Wish I had saved it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## yankee brewer (25/12/03)

Finally I'm past high kraeusen and damn it if I did not lose 3/4 of a gallon to that blow off spew. I guess next time I'll buy bigger fermenters. My house is filled with this intense fruity smell-- I love it!


----------



## yankee brewer (24/1/04)

Lots of work left to be done on this one. Final gravity 1.024 (too much caramel malt = too many unfermentables) Really malty, high alcohol. Good overall beer but I wouldn't go brewing it just yet. It is too cloyingly sweet. I even tried to get it to come down a bit with champaign yeast-- no luck. I'm making some major recipie changes for the next go round.


----------



## big d (24/1/04)

gday yankee brewer
how did the first recipe you posted go/taste.
im keen on trying it and you at the moment are our only source as to comparision between the real mccoy and your first recipe.

cheers
big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (26/1/04)

All those hops were pellets and are LEGAL to import, though you may need to fight AQIS

main prob seems to be with malts, have your o/seas supplier pack some documentation with it, and prepare to deal with some arrogant public servants but malt and pellet hops are LEGAL to import


Jovial Monk


----------



## Doc (23/2/04)

Yankee Brewer,

Has it improved with age ?
Have you had a second attempt at it ?

Keep us informed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (23/2/04)

doc the version i got off the net is as follows and is one i will put down soon

5.2kg pale 2 row malt
.68kg crystal 120l
hop schedule
35 grams chinook @ 90 min
28 grams @ 30 min
14 grams @ flame out
irish moss
whitelabs wlp 007 or wlp 001
mash @ 68 deg c for 60 min

will have to substitute the whitelabs for an english ale yeast i have though.1335/1968

cheers
big d

jayse posted one earlier that i copied if you want it.its different again than the above


----------



## kook (23/2/04)

Why not use 1272 or 1056 ?  They'd be more suited to an american IPA than an english yeast.


----------



## Doc (24/5/04)

Found these recipes today.

*Arrogant Bastard Ale*
6 Pounds Pale Malt Extract
1 Pound Belgian Special-B Malt Grain
Pound Belgian CaraVienne Malt Grain
Pound Belgian CaraMunich Malt Grain
Pound Belgian Biscuit Malt Grain
Pound Red Wheat Malt Grain
Pound Cara-Pils Malt Grain
2 Ounces Centennial Hops (Bittering)
2 Ounces Columbus Hops (Flavoring)
1 Ounce Cascade Hops (Aroma)
1 Teaspoon Irish Moss
1 Vial White Labs California Ale Yeast (WLP001) or
White Labs Edinburgh Ale Yeast (WLP028) or
White Labs British Ale Yeast (WLP005)
1 Cup Corn Sugar (Priming)


*METHOD:*
Place crushed Grains in water and steep at 155 degrees for 30 minutes. Remove spent grains and add Malt Extract and Bittering Hops. Boil for 1 hour, adding the Flavoring Hops 40 minutes into the boil. Add Irish Moss last 5 minutes of the boil. Add Aroma Hops in the last 2 minutes of the boil. Cool wort and pitch yeast. Primary-ferment in a 6.5 gallon glass carboy at 68 to 73 degrees for 5 to 7 days. Transfer to secondary fermenter. Secondary-ferment in a 5 gallon glass carboy an additional 7 to 10 days at temperatures between 68 and 73 degrees. Bottle, using corn sugar. Age in bottle for 30 days.

*Arrogant Bitch Ale*

6 Pounds Pale Malt Extract
1 Pound Belgian Special-B Malt Grain
Pound Belgian CaraVienne Malt Grain
Pound Belgian CaraMunich Malt Grain
Pound Belgian Biscuit Malt Grain
Pound Red Wheat Malt Grain
Pound Cara-Pils Malt Grain
1 Pound Honey
2 Ounces Centennial Hops (Bittering)
2 Ounces Columbus Hops (Flavoring)
1 Ounce Cascade Hops (Aroma)
1 Teaspoon Irish Moss
1 Vial White Labs California Ale Yeast (WLP001) or
White Labs Edinburgh Ale Yeast (WLP028) or
White Labs British Ale Yeast (WLP005)
1 Cup Corn Sugar (Priming)


OG: 1.058

*METHOD*
Place crushed Grains in water and steep at 155 degrees for 30 minutes. Remove spent grains and add Malt Extract, Honey and Bittering Hops. Boil for 1 hour, adding the Flavoring Hops 40 minutes into the boil. Add Irish Moss last 5 minutes of the boil. Add Aroma Hops in the last 2 minutes of the boil. Cool wort and pitch yeast. Primary-ferment in a 6.5 gallon glass carboy at 68 to 73 degrees for 5 to 7 days. Transfer to secondary fermenter. Secondary-ferment in a 5 gallon glass carboy an additional 7 to 10 days at temperatures between 68 and 73 degrees. Bottle, using corn sugar. Age in bottle for 30 days

The difference in the two is that there is honey in the A Bitch Ale, and not in the A Bastard

Who is going to be the guinea pig?
Very hard to know if you are close if you can't get the real thing to compare with.

Doc


----------



## GMK (24/5/04)

I am interested in being the guinea pig...

But i want to do it AG,
what do i need to convert the 6.5pounds of extract into grains...
what yeast is best from the following:
1084 Irish Ale,
1099 Whitbread Ale
1272 American Ale Yeast 11
1338 European Ale Yeast
1728 Scotish Ale
2112 Californian Lager

and i will do the Bitch Ale...
then all i need is a Bar Bitch to pull/pour the Bitch Ale...for the Arrogant Bastard.  :chug:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/5/04)

Like many recipoes found on the net, a bit sus

biscuit and wheat malt need to be mashed, not steeped

Jovial Monk


----------



## RobW (25/5/04)

2 all-grain clones. Can't say if they're any good because I haven't made them - yet.  

1
Arrogant Bastard Clone
Name Arrogant Bastard Clone 
Description A clone of Stone Brew's Arrogant Bastard 
Added by rob 
Date Submitted Tue, 11 Feb 2003 01:40 PM (PST) 
Ingredients 
11.5 pounds pale two-row malt
1.5 pounds crystal 120
1.25 oz chinook pellets (12.5 aa%) (15.6 AAUs) @ 90 min
1.0 oz chinook pellets (12.5 AAUs) @ 30 min
0.5 oz chinook pellets (6.25 AAUs) @ flame out
1 tsp Irish moss
White Labs WLP007 or WLP001 (English Ale Yeast) 

Preparation 
Place crushed grains in water and steep at 155 degrees for 60 minutes. Boil for 90 minutes, adding the hops according to schedule. Add Irish Moss last 5 minutes of the boil. Cool wort and pitch yeast. Primary ferment at about 68 F for 7 to 10 days. Secondary fermentation optional. 
Specifics 
Style Strong Ale 
Recipe Type All Grain 
Batch Size 5 gallons 
Original Gravity 1.074 
Final Gravity 1.018 
Boiling Time 90 minutes 
Primary Fermentation Glass, ~ 68 F, 7-10 days 
Secondary Fermentation optional 
Other Specifics 75 IBUs, about 7% abv. 
Comments 
Aging will mellow the Bastard so drink it young if you want to prove your worth.

This recipe was compiled from various sources of AB clones. 

2
Arrogant Bastard All Grain
Style: American Specialty Ale
WARNING This Beer is not for the faint of heart!!! You probably shouldnt even be thinking of brewing a beer
of such monumental proportions, let alone drinking it. The heavy handed doses of high alpha hops -
including the finishing (dry) hops will be right in your face. Backed up with a complex malty backbone, this
beer packs a punch and then some. If you think that youre worthy, give it a shot. Otherwise just stick with
your cans and corn sugar. (Starting Gravity: 1.074-1.080) (Finishing Gravity: 1.014-1.020) (Approximate Alcohol
Content: 7.4-7.9%) (78 IBU)
Ingredients:
2 Row 4.0 pounds
American Wheat 4.0 pounds
American Munich 4.0 pounds
Special-B 8.0 ounces
Biscuit 8.0 ounces
Aromatic 8.0 ounces
Corn Sugar (Bottling) .75 cups
Magnum (Bittering 60 min.) 1.0 ounces
Columbus (Bittering 50 min.) 0.5 ounces
Centennial (Flavoring 30 min.) 0.5 ounces
Centennial (Finishing - Dry) 1.0 ounces
Irish Moss 1.0 package
Wyeast #1056 American Ale 1.0 package
OR
White Labs #WLP-001 1.0 tube
Date Gravity
Brewing:
Racking:
Bottling:
Alcohol: %
Follow Basic Mashing Instructions included
Turn up heat to achieve boil
Boil for 30 minutes
Add 1 oz. Magnum bittering hopsset timer for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes
Add .5 oz. Columbusset timer for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes
Add .5 oz. Centennialset timer for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes
Add Irish Mossset timer for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes
Remove from heat (NOTE: Add Dry Hops now if no secondary fermenter will be used), cover pot and chill to 70 to 80F.
Add to primary fermenter by straining through filter funnel, top up with water to 5 gallons and mix and aerate well by
shaking fermenter or injecting filtered air or oxygen.
Pitch Yeast. If using Wyeast make sure the package is completely swollen. White Labs should be allowed to warm to
pitching temperature.
You should have active fermentation within 8 to 36 hours.
Once fermentation is complete, transfer to secondary (if you have one) and add 1 oz. of Centennial Dry Hops for 1-4 weeks,
depending on how Arrogant you want this beer to be.
Bottle or Keg as usual.


----------



## Doc (7/6/04)

Based on the recipe from HBA, which is the one Jayse posted ages back, and I think is the same as Ken has posted above, I've worked up the following recipe for 25 litres @ 75% efficiency.
I've substitued Chinook for the Magnum and Columbus and Cascade for the Centennial.

Has anyone used this much Chinook for bittering ?
Any other thoughts ?

This will be part of the Muther of all brew days this week.

Doc

*Doc's Arrogant Bastard Ale Clone*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 22 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.70
Anticipated OG: 1.074 Plato: 17.99
Anticipated EBC: 32.7
Anticipated IBU: 80.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.063 SG 15.43 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.7 2.37 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
30.7 2.37 kg. JWM Wheat Malt  Australia 1.040 4
30.7 2.37 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
3.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
3.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 70

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 50.1 60 min.
18.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 24.1 50 min.
18.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 5.8 30 min.
36.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.40 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.70
Water Qts: 24.42 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 23.11 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 28.25 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

Haven't ever used that much chinnook but i have pushed it up to almost a ounce.
What you'll find is the chinnook will come right through the finishing hops and you'll wonder if you forgot to put cascade on the end when in comes time to drink it all up.
Looking at the recipe you would think there isn't enough finishing hops in this beer but what it is, is the chinnook flavour will provide most of what you would ussually provide with a lot of finishing hops. Does that make sense?


Good luck with it Doc and let us know how she comes up.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## Doc (8/6/04)

Jayse,

I understand what you are saying.
My only other alternative would be to use Simcoe for the bittering.

So maybe the same question.
Has anyone used this much *Simcoe* for bittering ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (8/6/04)

Just got some hops from Hopco:
1 kg of Chinook 
1 kg of goldings

Looking at tackling one of thes Arrogant Bastard Ale clones...
Trying to decide if i do the bastard or the bitch...


----------



## Doc (8/6/04)

There is no choice.
Are you man or mouse ?

Go the Bastard.

Doc


----------



## GMK (8/6/04)

Doc

I thought i was man enough to handle "the Bitch!"


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

Doc by the looks of the clone recipe i would say the huge amount of chinnook is what makes this beer what it is.
The S.S.O.S is the same that uses 3 oz of chinnook for 60 mins with not a hell of a lot of finishing hops on the end.
Can't help with the simcoe haven't used it in in huge amounts yet either.

Hows the demon ale tasting now?

Jayse


----------



## Doc (8/6/04)

jayse said:


> The S.S.O.S is the same that uses 3 oz of chinnook for 60 mins with not a hell of a lot of finishing hops on the end.
> 
> Hows the demon ale tasting now?


 Yeah I did a search on the chinook on HBD after posting and found the SSOS had 84gr of chinook @ 60 mins.
That gave me some more confidence.
And of course this beer is not for wimps. Wimps should brew the bitch clone :lol: 

Haven't sampled the Demon Ale yet. Has only just got past high krausen.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (8/6/04)

Doc i have been wanting to brew the SSOS for well over a year but it just scares me that much chinnook.
the malt bill is almost just M.O by itself. AT least the bastard has some extra malt in there to back it up.
I hope you do brew it and let us all know.
I must be a little wimpy as the SSOS does scare me a little.
Anyway you can be the guinea pig Doc.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/6/04)

Doc, I used Simcoe in a SFPA. I recollect that it was 16 grams for 60 minutes at AA of 14.7%. Roughly 30IBU. The Simcoe doesn't seem harsh at all IMO.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/6/04)

Hmm couple years ago I used a fair bit of chinook for bittering an APA. Will try to remember to look up the amount tonight.

Do remember I loved it and so did a heap of friends

Jovial Monk


----------



## GMK (8/6/04)

Doc

What is the S.S.OS....

Dont you like beer bitches.....


----------



## Doc (8/6/04)

GMK,

SSOS is Sister Star of the Sun.
Search HBD and you will find many references to it.
It is another big beer.

Doc


----------



## RobW (8/6/04)

One from Jayse 

View attachment LCPA_clone.doc


----------



## Doc (23/6/04)

My Arrogant Bastard clone is still fermenting away strongly.
My Arrogant Bastard pint glass and t-shirt arrived today, so now I have something appropriate to wear and drink out of for sampling my clone when it is ready.

Doc


----------



## jayse (27/6/04)

Hows the attenuation looking so far doc?
Also on the demon?
Bastard for owning something from the bastards at stone.

Jayse


----------



## Doc (27/6/04)

Pitched some champagne yeast into the Demon yesterday as she was stuck at 1.023.
Racked the AB yesterday and she is currently at 1.030. Looking like she might need some champagne yeast too to finish her off if she doesn't get below 1.020 on her own.
Both are tasting fan-bloody-tastic.

BTW the best smell is when I open the freezer in the brauhaus and smell all the hops in there   

Doc


----------



## jayse (27/6/04)

Sounds like time for a new batch of yeasts doc.
Sorry to hear the ale yeast didn't come down. anyway keep us/me up to date.
As is my next big brew beer will not be a big beer but a big wort ie 80 litres at 1.045.
by my calcs the tun will handle it so i can't wait for that.


Cheers Jayse


----------



## Doc (27/6/04)

Yep in yeast changeover atm.
Have just ordered California Ale V Yeast (WLP051) to replace WLP001 California Ale yeast.

From Northern California. This strain is more fruity than WLP001, and slightly more flocculant. Attenuation is lower, resulting in a fuller bodied beer than with WLP001. 

Doc


----------



## jayse (27/6/04)

That i beleive is the same as the yeast i use for most beers wyeast 1272.
i used that for the demon also.
It is reported as from rogue brewery rather than the other which is called the chico from the small town where SN is.

Cheerse jayse


----------



## GMK (27/6/04)

Doc

Instead of using Champagen for the stuck ferment....

Why not try........

Wyeast.......

............ZINFADEL  

States on the web excellent for stuck ferments.


----------



## Doc (28/6/04)

GMK said:


> Wyeast.......
> 
> ............ZINFADEL
> 
> States on the web excellent for stuck ferments.


 My lhbs stocks White Labs not Wyeast.
Is there an equiv White Labs product ?

Doc


----------



## Doc (1/7/04)

Just added the 36gr of Cascade to the secondary for dry hopping. Gravity is down to 1.020 and the beer is tasting great.
Breaking in the new AB glass tonight too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazman (1/7/04)

oh no not bloody zinfadel


----------



## Snow (2/7/04)

Sounds like it's going great, Doc. Can't wait to read your tasting notes before I have a crack at brewing it. 

For the record, I read the other day that the Wig and Pen's award winning RIS was finished off with whiskey yeast when it got over 8% alc vol. Might be worth a try, I reckon.

- Snow.


----------



## Trent (2/7/04)

Doc
Where did ya get ya shirt and glass from? ABA was one of my favourites when I was living in San Diego, (nothing like starting a night on 2 or 3 pints of bastard then switching to snpa!) but I never thought about buying a shirt or glass! I have been busting to try a clone of it for ages, but I have only recently started into ag. Are Chinook hops easy to get a hold of, cause the brewshop I go to reckons only a hundred kilos are sold in Oz each year and most of them go to little creatures. Every ABA recipe calls for em though, so I may see what I can do about it. Thanks to all for the recipes posted, and just wondering how they tasted. I'll be starting one pretty soon, methinks.
Cheers
Trent


----------



## Batz (2/7/04)

Any decent HBS will have Chinook , try Goliaths or Grumpys

I racked to secondary and dry hopped my LCPA clone the other day , I of course had a sample , I believe it's going to be a winner , tasted great

How do I paste a beersmith brew sheet to a thread?


----------



## Doc (2/7/04)

Trent,

I got my shirt and glass from the AB gift shop here.
It was a birthday present.
I'll report back when I keg the beer and taste it (Probably about 3-4 weeks time).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazman (2/7/04)

batz i would highlight the recipe then right click then copy and paster thats what idid in the treial version the n saved it it on word


----------



## Trent (2/7/04)

Thanks for the link Doc, and thanks for the heads up on where to get Chinook Batz. I gotta get a mill from Grumpys soon, so I may aswell pcik up some chinook from em while I am at it. Look foward to the taste reports. And by the way, how do ya put yer wherabouts on the post ya put up. It has me listed as "Location not given" but I didnt even know I had the option! Maybe I am just a bit slow... :huh: 
Trent


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/7/04)

" Any decent HBS will have Chinook , try Goliaths or Grumpys"

Or the best HBS in Adelaide, Jovial Monk




JM


----------



## Batz (2/7/04)

Sorry Tom


Or Jovial Monks


----------



## Batz (2/7/04)

Jazman said:


> batz i would highlight the recipe then right click then copy and paster thats what idid in the treial version the n saved it it on word


 I tried that Jazman but I can't paste too this site for some reason

maybe the fact I have just come of nights and drinking too my Oktoberfests


----------



## Doc (3/7/04)

Trent said:


> And by the way, how do ya put yer wherabouts on the post ya put up. It has me listed as "Location not given" but I didnt even know I had the option! Maybe I am just a bit slow... :huh:


 Trent,

Click on My Controls (It is on the top left of the page).
Then click on Edit Profile (about 2/3rds the way down the page in the left pane).
Add your location and save.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (4/7/04)

Thanks for that Doc, all sorted


----------



## Trent (6/7/04)

Hey guys
Just wondering how important the irish moss is in the ABA recipe? Doesnt that just do the same as CC or just racking for a week or 2? Apart from that, I am pretty keen to attempt it soon
Cheers
Trent


----------



## Doc (7/7/04)

Irish Moss or Whirfloc ( or koppafloc which I've been using ) could be considered optional if you are going to secondary and cold condition. However the main purpose is to help drop a lot of the cold break material in the kettle to the bottom so it doesn't make it into the fermenter.
I have omitted it a few times (by mistake) and still had clear beers.
I do use it as I generally don't cold condition in the fermenter (I only cold condition lagers in the fermenter, all ales cold condition in the keg after being carbonated), so I like to have the beer pretty clear by the time it hits the keg.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (22/7/04)

Kegged the *Bastard* tonight.
The yeast (Calif Ale WLP001) did an awesome job and got the brew from 1.065 down to 1.013. So looking around 7% in the keg.
Had a taste and it is smooth. Very drinkable. Great aroma and nice a clear.

Further reports when carb'd, but she is a beauty. 

If you are worthy then brew it. 
*Note:* There are a couple of recipes floating around for it. I used the one that uses about four different malts, not the one that Yankee Brewer did with base plus loads of crystal.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (23/7/04)

:chug: Bastard :chug: 

Jayse


----------



## GMK (23/7/04)

post the recipe you used Doc....


----------



## Doc (23/7/04)

It is on page 3 of this topic thread.
Just go back a few pages or use that link.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (1/9/04)

Well, I put down the Arrogant Bastard partial mash last night. Here's the recipe:

1kg Joe White pale ale malt 
500g Wheat
500g Munich
300g Caraaroma
300g Amber malt 
150g Chocolate
2kg DME
1 kg LME
35g U.S. chinook pellets (12.1 AA%) @ 90 min 
30g U.S. chinook pellets (12.1 AA%) @ 30 min 
15g U.S. chinook pellets (12.1 AA%) @ flame out 
1 tsp Irish moss 
1 tsp Yeast nutrient
2L starter of White Labs WLP013 London Ale Yeast

With that much Chinook at 12.1% alpha acids, it is extremely bitter (around 75-77 IBUs). After tasting the hydrometer sample, I had to brush the roof of my mouth to get the hop oils out! Although it's very malty so should balance out nicely when the yeast has done it's thing. Still not sure whether to dry hop it or not - I'll probably make that decision when I rack it and have a taste. Doc, I noticed you dry hopped with a lot of Cascade in yours. How did it turn out aroma-wise? 

I was pretty happy with my efficiency and was only 3 points out (1.072) after over-filling the fermenter (I expect it will be blowing it's load all over my laundry by about mid-afternoon today!)  Can't wait to try this one!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Doc (1/9/04)

Snow said:


> Still not sure whether to dry hop it or not - I'll probably make that decision when I rack it and have a taste. Doc, I noticed you dry hopped with a lot of Cascade in yours. How did it turn out aroma-wise?


 The aroma on my clone is fantastic. The dry hopping really made a difference.
I'd definitely go the dry hopping.
Remember dry hopping doesn't add bitterness, just aroma.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (10/9/04)

Well I racked the AB last night and dry hopped with 30g of Chinook. Had a taste from the hydrometer tube - OMG this tastes fantastic! I was really surprised how balanced the beer is with all those hops in it. This will be my first beer in my new keg set up - it's gonna rock!!  

The gravity when I racked was 1.026 (down from 1.072), so it's got a little ways to go. Doc, can you remember what the FG should be?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Doc (10/9/04)

Snow said:


> Doc, can you remember what the FG should be?


 Awesome Snow.
My keg of AB is almost empty. Will be brewing again for sure.

As for the FG will check my notes tonight and post back.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (10/9/04)

Snow,

My FG was 1.013 from an OG of 1.065 using WLP001.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/9/04)

Thanks to Doc, I sampled his Arrogant Bastard clone last night. Here is my opinion/review:
Pours cloudy, amber colour with a consistent light tan head. Strong aroma of Cascades which is obviously from the dry-hopping. Taste is spicy, bitter-sweet, finishes very bitter, fruity notes come through but definately a hopheads beer. 
Not a session beer as it packs a punch, I awoke this morning and felt as if trolls had been dancing on my head  

Nice one Doc, another one on the list of beers to brew  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (16/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Not a session beer as it packs a punch, I awoke this morning and felt as if trolls had been dancing on my head
> 
> Nice one Doc, another one on the list of beers to brew


 It turned into a session beer for me as I finished the last third or so of the keg pretty quick. It is scary when 7% beers are becoming my session beers.
I too will be brewing it again. 

Wait until you try the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (16/9/04)

its on my list of too dos as well guys.
so many heavy brews to be brewed.

so far the hourglass and sister star of the sun.not session beers but its amazing how quickly they become session beers <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## Snow (28/9/04)

Well I kegged my arrogant bastard on the weekend. It was the first beer I have ever kegged, so I was expecting lots of foaming, wasted beer. i was thinking why did I use the AB as my first keg beer...stupid! Anyway, I needn't have worried - it poured perfectly first pour!! Cloudy brown in appearance, 1 inch thick creamy head. Hop aroma mixed nicely with the malt aroma - you could smell it before you raised the glass to your lips. Mouthfeel was smooooth! Malt and hops are in perfect harmony. You know it's bitter, but it doesn't taste wrong, even though it's 100% Chinook in there. The hop flavour lasts only a few seconds more than the malt on the back of the palate, leaving you with a crisp lingering taste. Man this is a good beer! Even my wife likes it! This keg ain't gonna last long!

- Snow


----------



## Doc (28/9/04)

Fantastic Snow.
I can still smell the hop aroma of mine, but alas the keg is empty.

Will be brewing it again in a few weeks.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DavidSquire (28/9/04)

Snow,

Sounds like a fantastic beer. I have tried to make a few high gravity beers but struggle to get them to attenuate properly.

A quick question, what was your FG when you kegged? Did it fall much after racking?

Happy Drinking,
David


----------



## Snow (28/9/04)

Unfortunately it only fell 1 point after racking, So it ended up at 1.025. However, I tasted it and it wasn't overly sweet and as I was kegging mainly most of it, I wasn't too concerned with underattenuation. This is the first high gravity beer I've made that hasn't attennuated to at least 70%, even though I aerated the bejesus out of it and pitched a healthy 3L starter. However, the London Ale yeast can be a low attenuator (67%) so I guess it wasn't too surprising. It isn't a problem flavour-wise. It's just lower in aclohol than I expected. As a precaution, I've got the 5 bottles I filled from the leftovers in a cupboard on their own (wrapped in towels) in case they "go boom"! I'll probably lift the lids of a couple to check the carb levels in a week. 

- Snow


----------



## Slight (24/12/04)

Is it possible to use Northern Brewer hops instead of chinook. I can't find a place that sells em in Melb.


----------



## neonmeate (24/12/04)

Slight said:


> Is it possible to use Northern Brewer hops instead of chinook. I can't find a place that sells em in Melb.


 goliath'll post em to you...
but i reckon northern brewer might be an improvement...at least for aroma, ive had arrogant bastard a few times and the smell is UGGly. chinook isnt an aroma hop for the squeamish


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/12/04)

I stock Chinook

Jovial Monk


----------

